# DCC decoder in LGB Chloe



## Arizona (Apr 19, 2008)

Has anyone put a decoder in a LGB Chloe? Anyone seen any info on the net? 
I have a TCS W5X 1.3 amp decoder. Is that enough? 
Thanks for any help. 

Bob


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A decoder of 1 amp or more sill suffice in the Chloe. Just make sure the voltage rating is high enough and exceeds your power pack output. 

There is room for a small circuit board in the bin at the rear of this loco. 

My Chloe would rear up like a dragster and I plugged the bottom of the smoke stack and then filled it with bird shot. Engine performs much better with this mod. 

Be careful of how you run this engine, its power train is weak and if limited to 3 2-axle cars or less it will last a lifetime. Do not run it on steep grades with a load!!


----------

